# Cape Canaveral to Jensen Beach



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll be somewhere from Cape Canaveral to Jensen Beach from January 16 to January 25. Need advice on where I can fish with a 7 foot rod. Are the piers at Cocoa Beach and Port Canaveral good at this time?

Where in the surf can you fish with a short rod and 12 or 17 pound test line? Is the jetty at Sebastian worth trying?

Thanks much.

Brooklyn Fish


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

brooklyn fish said:


> I'll be somewhere from Cape Canaveral to Jensen Beach from January 16 to January 25. Need advice on where I can fish with a 7 foot rod. Are the piers at Cocoa Beach and Port Canaveral good at this time?
> 
> Where in the surf can you fish with a short rod and 12 or 17 pound test line? Is the jetty at Sebastian worth trying?
> 
> ...


Sebastian is always worth trying if you're down there. Melbourne Beach is a good stop too. Not as familiar with Port Canaveral or Cocoa but there are other forums that have a lot more Florida specific info. Surffishingflorida.com is a start.


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

goinfishing said:


> Sebastian is always worth trying if you're down there. Melbourne Beach is a good stop too. Not as familiar with Port Canaveral or Cocoa but there are other forums that have a lot more Florida specific info. Surffishingflorida.com is a start.


Thanks for the info. Will try Melbourne Beach and check the surf fishing website.

Brooklyn Fish


----------

